# My favorite



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

God may have created man before woman, 
but there is always a rough draft before the masterpiece.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Have you heard the term 'original is always best'? :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Have you heard the term 'original is always best'? :wink:


I've heard of it but never seen any proof


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

MK1 V MK2 perhaps


----------

